# Pano or growing pains in puppies



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

Anyone ever deal with Pano aka growing pains in medium to large breeds? I have a 7 month old American pit bull terrier whos been walking a little funny on his front legs. Almost stiff like.....his appetite and energy are normal but ive been keeping him pretty low key to see if it passes. I'm also not sure if the two flights of stairs hes been going up and down on since he was a smaller pup has somehow affected his front legs? The stairs are steep as well. Anyway, I'm going to call my vet and maybe get an xray to see whats going on but any info, comments, experience, or advice would be great! Thank you!


----------

